# Berlin nets



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Any news on nets going in or not at Berlin this year? 
Thanks Rusty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shore warrior (Apr 5, 2015)

razu said:


> Any news on nets going in or not at Berlin this year?
> Thanks Rusty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I heard they are not going in this year again. I am sure they can change there minds though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks. 
That would be nice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Is this good news or bad news?
Just curious why they are not harvesting eggs and do they still plan to stock it.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

I could be wrong, but, I think I read somewhere last year, that they are getting enough eggs from mosquito lake, and not worth putting nets in Berlin.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

We met with a biologist for Berlin last week and we were told there would be no nets in Berlin for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

cueman said:


> I could be wrong, but, I think I read somewhere last year, that they are getting enough eggs from mosquito lake, and not worth putting nets in Berlin.


Yes this is what we were told last week as well.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah they were dumping the "over burden" in ladue the past few years each time it was like 160k or so


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Makes you wonder if that's been the case for longer than we think.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

set-the-drag said:


> Yeah they were dumping the "over burden" in ladue the past few years each time it was like 160k or so


So they have been putting more than normal stocking numbers into Ladue?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Stocking la due to feed the white perch. Use to be so nice back in the day to troll for walleye and get walleye or crappie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

cueman said:


> I could be wrong, but, I think I read somewhere last year, that they are getting enough eggs from mosquito lake, and not worth putting nets in Berlin.


Makes sense. Good to know, thanks.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah twice that I know of the last 3 years. They spread it out but yeah they had way more than the quotas so everything left the divied up and spread throughout non spawn lakes I was shocked when I saw the truck there a few weeks after the stock and thought it was more cats and the guy said it was eyes. There hatch to release ratio unexpectedly jumped and they aren't losing hardly any hatchlings. I guys they got it dialed in at the hatchery so they won't be netting from a bunch of lakes


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

snag said:


> Stocking la due to feed the white perch. Use to be so nice back in the day to troll for walleye and get walleye or crappie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The whites have really tamed down. I think the cats have actually worked. Buddy had the biggest eye all year out of any lak including erie until our erie boat got 1lb bigger but not length. This was 30" 8lb int the spring


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

There are pigs in ladue


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That good to hear , years back you couldn’t get rid of them. Yeah the cats are big and would do a job on those perch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Maybe I will fish it more this year. The white perch were so depressing, I would just keep riding and go on to Mosqutoe. Fished that lake my whole life and now the majority of the panfish are stunted.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cueman said:


> I could be wrong, but, I think I read somewhere last year, that they are getting enough eggs from mosquito lake, and not worth putting nets in Berlin.


that is correct


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Sounds great. 
Thanks for the reply’s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

B Ron 11 said:


> Maybe I will fish it more this year. The white perch were so depressing, I would just keep riding and go on to Mosqutoe. Fished that lake my whole life and now the majority of the panfish are stunted.


Big pike and eyes though. Wish the gills and yellow perch were bigger there. Crappie aren't to bad just not a bunch of them necer caught more than 10 keepers


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Have had success under the route 44 bridge right after I’ve out. A few around auburn rd, in the brush.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

44 is really pressured anymore kinda overworked


----------

